# Topics > Smart home >  Knocki, smart device that gives you control of your favorite functions through the surfaces around you, Knocki (Swan Solutions, Inc.), Houston, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Knocki (Swan Solutions, Inc.)

"Knocki: Make Any Surface Smart" on KickStarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "Knocki taps into the Internet of Things"

by Lakshmi Sandhana
August 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Knocki - make any surface smart
July 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "I tried the little device that can turn any surface in your house into a remote control"

by Nathan McAlone 
April 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Knocki lets you control your smart home by tapping on walls and tables"

by Tim Moynihan
May 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Knocki is the 21st century clapper

Published on May 18, 2016




> Knocki makes any surface interactive by letting you program knock patterns to do specific things. Three knocks can turn on your connected lights or TV, for example, or program an alarm. The difference between The Clapper and Knocki is that Knocki relies on an accelerometer as opposed to audio triggers. All it requires are four AAA batteries and a Wi-Fi connection.

----------


## Airicist

Activate your smart home with Knocki at CES 2017

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Put a Knocki on any surface in your house and tap on it to control your connected devices.

----------


## Airicist

Knocki Smart Control - Behold the future

Published on Sep 12, 2018




> Meet Knocki
> Knocki is a small wireless device that instantly transforms ordinary surfaces (walls, tables, doors, furniture, countertops, & more) into powerful yet easy to access remotes for your favorite devices and software.
> 
> Bring your surfaces to life.
> With Knocki attached to a surface, the entire surface transforms into a touch interface. Our sophisticated and patent-pending technology enables Knocki to sense touch gestures anywhere on the surface.
> 
> Tackle any task, big or small.
> Knocki allows you to control your world in the simplest and most accessible way.  With a Knocki powered environment, your favorite functions are always within reach.
> 
> ...

----------

